# iCoyote Europe



## Patrice24 (23 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

je viens d'acheter iCoyote Europe et à la première utilisation je me rends compte qu'il a besoin d'une connexion Internet pour fonctionner.  Cette "particularité" n'est absolument pas mentionnée sur Apple Store (ni sur le site de Coyote d'ailleurs) et je suis assez furieux. 

Je ne comprends d'ailleurs pas pourquoi cette connexion est indispensable sur l'iPhone alors que le Mini Coyote utilise les satellites pour faire passer les informations (sauf erreur de ma part).

Pouvez-vous m'éclairer ?


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Novembre 2011)

A mon avis, les satellites ne servent qu'à positionner le véhicule par le réseau GPS.
Quant aux infos (montantes et descendantes) elles passent par le réseau 3G de ton iphone ce qui déclenche de la consommation "data".


----------



## breizh85 (23 Novembre 2011)

Je confirme, les appareils coyote utilisent les réseaux 3G pour faire passer les données de position des radars (pareil aux tomtom live trafic par exemple)

Cependant si tu as la certitude que sur l'Itunes store il n'est nulle part mentionné la nécessité de posséder une connexion 3G permanente tu peux toujours contacter apple et/ou la société coyote pour demander un remboursement. Je pense que la procédure détaillée est décrire quelque part sur le site de apple.


----------



## Patrice24 (24 Novembre 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses.  Entretemps, j'ai exploré soigneusement le site de Coyote et dans les informations relatives au "Mini Coyote" ils expliquent effectivement qu'il est fourni avec une carte SIM qui envoie et reçoit des Data.

Par ailleurs, ils disent également que les coûts de cette consommation font partie intégrante de l'abonnement de 144 /an contrairement donc à iCoyote pour lequel l'abonnement de 11,99 /mois vient en plus de la facturation "Data" de l'opérateur téléphonique.

Bien qu'ils ne mentionnent pas sur la page dédicacée au iCoyote qu'il est nécessaire d'avoir un abonnement "Data" sur la carte SIM (ce qui n'est pas mon cas car abonnement payé par mon employeur mais téléphonie only) je pense que l'acheteur s'il s'est préalablement renseigné en détail (pas comme moi) doit s'en rendre compte.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h08 ----------

Je me pose la question de la "consommation" en Data afin de trouver le tarif le plus avantageux en formule "carte prépayée".  Avez-vous une idée ?


----------

